# John Terry -what is wrong with sleeping with someone's ex?



## Bronte (3 Feb 2010)

Apart from commiting adultry and hurting his wife (who is well used to and has accepted all previous adultry) what is wrong with John Terry sleeping with another colleagues ex girlfriend.  If it's an ex what's the problem?


----------



## zztop (3 Feb 2010)

Its all water under the Bridge anyway.


----------



## DB74 (3 Feb 2010)

She wasn't an ex at the time AFAIK

Her and Wayne Bridge were still attempting to conduct a long-distance relationship with him in Manchester and her in London.

John Terry was telling Bridge that he was lending her a shoulder to cry on.

It's not really the done thing anyway.


----------



## MrMan (3 Feb 2010)

I wouldn't think anyone gets used to adultry, if anything it must get harder knowing that someone will not change.


----------



## DB74 (3 Feb 2010)

It does make you wonder if these footballers' wives have any self-dignity at all.

They just seem to put up with these indiscretions time and time again without ever actually leaving the player, even those who have their own money/career.

eg - Cheryl Cole, Victoria Beckham

It's not like they will be left broke if they divorce the player.


----------



## csirl (3 Feb 2010)

As Terry is a better player than Bridge, it looks like Bridge wont be going to the World Cup.


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Feb 2010)

getting her up the damien and to have an abortion was all a bit Eastenders as well wunnit?

Hardly the moral fibre of a man to lead, even in ... <anticipatory cringe>.. "the trenches". They should both play (if good enough), but I think Terry should step down as captain, or failing that be stood down.

Might have been more in his line to practice a few penalties .......


----------



## PyritePete (3 Feb 2010)

zztop said:


> Its all water under the Bridge anyway.


 
Lol


----------



## Bronte (3 Feb 2010)

DB74 said:


> Her and Wayne Bridge were still attempting to conduct a long-distance relationship with him in Manchester and her in London.
> 
> .


 
So is the real problem that she outwitted them both?


----------



## VOR (3 Feb 2010)

Capello has highlighted the importance of team spirit. He stopped the cliques that were present under past managers. I can't see how he can leave Terry as captain and not upset that. 

Also, there is a chance, although slim, that Bridge will go to the WC as cover for Cashley. No wonder Capello doesn't want the WAGS around this time...


----------



## Complainer (3 Feb 2010)

DB74 said:


> It does make you wonder if these footballers' wives have any self-dignity at all.


Hardly a news flash!


----------



## MrMan (3 Feb 2010)

DB74 said:


> It does make you wonder if these footballers' wives have any self-dignity at all.
> 
> They just seem to put up with these indiscretions time and time again without ever actually leaving the player, even those who have their own money/career.
> 
> ...



There are plenty of footballers wives, we just hear about a handful of them. It's not a predictament that is exclusive to footballers spouses.


----------



## Liamos (3 Feb 2010)

Are we living in Ireland or just another corner of the UK? The main headline on Irish sports shows is about the alleged activities of the English football captain! People on here discussing the same! What next....an analysis of Jordan's wedding nuptials?


----------



## VOR (3 Feb 2010)

Liamos said:


> Are we living in Ireland or just another corner of the UK? The main headline on Irish sports shows is about the alleged activities of the English football captain! People on here discussing the same! What next....an analysis of Jordan's wedding nuptials?


 
It's an international story about a high profile footballer. No different to Alex Rodriguez or Tiger Woods.


----------



## Liamos (3 Feb 2010)

I think the Tiger Woods story was a little bit more understandable as he is the no 1 golfer in the world. This story is more of an english story and by reporting on it, the Irish media treat us as though we are a suburb of London. Its like when the radio stations have as their main headline "and Wigan were knocked out of the FA Cup by Notts County". Surely there are a few Irish sports stories which merit a mention ahead of these Premiership / FA Cup stories?


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Feb 2010)

Liamos said:


> and by reporting on it, the Irish media treat us as though we are a suburb of London.


 

Wouldnt it be worse if things went the way of Dublin radio stations - "Earthquake in Columbia - Dubliners fear rise in coffee prices"  - i.e. trying to link every story to your target market even if it misses the real story. I remember a real case where it was about a taxi driver strike in Malaga or somewhere, but we were gravely told that Dubliners were affected. A) Why Dubliners above anyone else? & B) must have been a slow week if that was news.


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2010)

Liamos said:


> I think the Tiger Woods story was a little bit more understandable as he is the no 1 golfer in the world. This story is more of an english story and by reporting on it, the Irish media treat us as though we are a suburb of London. Its like when the radio stations have as their main headline "and Wigan were knocked out of the FA Cup by Notts County".* Surely there are a few Irish sports stories which merit a mention ahead of these Premiership / FA Cup stories*?


 
Anyone for another Cork Hurlers' strike?


----------



## Liamos (3 Feb 2010)

Anyone for another Cork Hurlers' strike? 

They could have made a series out of that!


----------



## VOR (3 Feb 2010)

Liamos said:


> This story is more of an english story and by reporting on it, the Irish media treat us as though we are a suburb of London.


 
I understand where you are coming from but I really think this story is far greater than you think. The New York Times has covered it in two separate articles on two different days. It was covered extensively on the phone-in show on Fox Sports on Monday night. So, my point is that even the Americans have run with it!!!

I believe that it is different to Woods in that his alleged infidelity surrounded activities outside a sport played by individuals. Terry's alleged actions go right to the heart of any team sport. Where you are asking guys to be lead by a charcter such as Terry, are they going to sit there and wonder "would he if my back was turned?"

Also, it is one more nail in the coffin of Terry after an incident in a nightclub (2002), alleged drunken mocking of American tourists on September 11th (2001) (http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/4476167.stm )alleged £10K for tours of Chelsea's grounds (2009)  and allegedly parking in a disabled parking space (2008). http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article3642531.ece


----------



## Mpsox (3 Feb 2010)

Liamos said:


> Anyone for another Cork Hurlers' strike?
> 
> They could have made a series out of that!


 
Not our turn, Clare and Limerick's turn to strike this year.


----------



## MandaC (3 Feb 2010)

He seems a bit rough.

And he is no Brad Pitt lookalike either.


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> *He seems a bit rough.*
> 
> And he is no Brad Pitt lookalike either.


 
Not your idea of a bit *of* rough, eh, Manda?


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2010)

And it's not the first time that John Terry slipped up! The first link here is funny but I almost cried watching the second one. (Both need volume. Lots of volume!)   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akF9FfU_4KE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyPpPD7nTUA


----------



## RMCF (3 Feb 2010)

Unfortunately we Irish are now just as obsessed with 'celebrity' as the British and Yanks.

The massive sales of tabloids and trashy TV reports highlight all this too.

As someone said, who really cares about this? Well unfortunately, many people do.


----------



## chlipps (3 Feb 2010)

Terry and bridge were bit more than work colleagues as I understand they were good friends... And that is where I think there is an issue. A true friend would not sleep with a friends ex.


----------



## RMCF (3 Feb 2010)

chlipps said:


> Terry and bridge were bit more than work colleagues as I understand they were good friends... And that is where I think there is an issue. *A true friend would not sleep with a friends ex*.



Maybe I heard the story wrong, but was this girl not Bridge's current g/f when Terry did the deed?


----------



## MandaC (3 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Not your idea of a bit *of* rough, eh, Manda?



Seems like a bit of a chav.....or whatever you call them in England.....would be hard to make conversation..............not much going for him apart from his wallet....and maybe all the women have worn him out but he looks a bit haggard for his years.  He says he is 29, methinks he saw that number on some hall door.


----------



## chlipps (3 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> Maybe I heard the story wrong, but was this girl not Bridge's current g/f when Terry did the deed?


 
Multiple versions of story out there. some say Ex and more say Current.. either way Terry should have defended...


----------



## Ancutza (3 Feb 2010)

> A true friend would not sleep with a friends ex.



Dammit! I knew I messed up somewhere!  I married my friends ex!!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2010)

Ancutza said:


> Dammit! I knew I messed up somewhere! I married my friends ex!!!!!


 
Ancutza!!! Please!!! Don't you know the posting rules!!! Sleeping with her is fine but marrying her is soooooooooooooo off topic!


----------



## Chocks away (3 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> He seems a bit rough.
> 
> And he is no Brad Pitt lookalike either.


Brad Pitt? Holy Moly. Terry's face is like a pit bull chewing a wasp. And definitely looks a bit iffy. However, his wallet passes the test so what do the girls expect?


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2010)

Yes, he has a face like a bag of chisels!


----------



## RMCF (4 Feb 2010)

And apparently his wife said she will stay with him.

What is it with these WAGs? Why do they stick with cheating men who make fools out of them? It must be for the money, fame, celebrity and prestige.


----------



## Bronte (4 Feb 2010)

chlipps said:


> Terry and bridge were bit more than work colleagues as I understand they were good friends... And that is where I think there is an issue. A true friend would not sleep with a friends ex.


 
Yikes, so it's ok to cheat on your wife but not on the friends ex.


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> What is it with these WAGs?


 
Simple - they are stupid, shallow and fame hungry.  There is no 'celebrity' type person that annoys me more than these people.  I even hate the term WAG with a passion.


----------



## Complainer (4 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> What is it with these WAGs? Why do they stick with cheating men who make fools out of them?


As Mrs Merton asked the beautiful Debbie "What first attracted you to millionaire Paul Daniels"?


----------



## Bronte (4 Feb 2010)

My other half has posted me the odds on Katie Price splitting with her new husband, I think they got married yesterday, also the odds on Terry's wife splitting with him and the odds on how many more people will be outed for cheating before the world cup.  Really you got to wonder why anyone gets married in their circles.  They should all just live together in a commune.


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2010)

Bronte said:


> They should all just live together in a commune.


 
...and be sterilised.

I'm only half joking.


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2010)

Bronte said:


> ...   Really you got to wonder why anyone gets married in their circles....


A few  reasons spring to mind


To sell the photos to Hello / Howya
To alleviate feelings of jealousy brought about by the children's First Communions photos
To act out Barbie & Ken fantasies from childhood
To get into the Guinness Book of Records for :


The Whitest Teeth Ever At A Wedding
The Greatest Number Of  Surgical Implants At Any Event In History
The Biggest Collection Of Children With Stupid Makey-uppy Names in The Universe


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> A few reasons spring to mind
> 
> 
> To sell the photos to Hello / Howya
> ...


 
Very funny and quite true also, I suspect!


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2010)

Apparently the current most popular celebrity girl's name is Chlamydia because her mother had almost got rid of her ...


----------



## chlipps (4 Feb 2010)

Bronte said:


> Yikes, so it's ok to cheat on your wife but not on the friends ex.


 
Didnt say that.. obviously not acceptable behaviour to cheat on wife.. but his wife does not seem to have a problem with it .. so who knows what type of relationship terry has with his wife considering she is taking him back

Most of the newspapers suggest she was not bridge's ex at the time... so who knows if she was current or ex at the time


----------



## Arabella (4 Feb 2010)

Footballers and WAGS? God made them and the devil matched them!


----------



## Arabella (4 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> Apparently the current most popular celebrity girl's name is Chlamydia because her mother had almost got rid of her ...


Beats Britney, Paris or Madonna anyday


----------



## MrMan (5 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Simple - they are stupid, shallow and fame hungry.  There is no 'celebrity' type person that annoys me more than these people.  I even hate the term WAG with a passion.



I would imagine every poster here knows someone who cheated on their partner and is still with that partner, I would also imagine that there are plenty of posters here that have done likewise. 
We tend to get on our high horses at times when dealing with footballers and their lifestyles yet nobody was calling Tiger Woods a chav or that his wife Elin is simply a moneygrabbing vacuous tart. 
Snobbery is alive and well.


----------



## SISSOKO (5 Feb 2010)

csirl said:


> As Terry is a better player than Bridge, it looks like Bridge wont be going to the World Cup.


 
Thats debatable , Terry's an oaf.


----------



## mathepac (5 Feb 2010)

SISSOKO said:


> ... Terry's an oaf.


So Bridge's ex evidently decided that part of an oaf was better than no oaf at all .....


----------



## Shawady (5 Feb 2010)

http://www.independent.ie/lifestyle...ives-avram-to-massages-says-wife-2049736.html

I bet he wished his wife was as laid back as Avram Grant's. She blamed his visits to a massage parlour on the stress of managing a crap club.


----------



## VOR (5 Feb 2010)

Capello took the captaincy off him. Had to really in my opinion.


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2010)

MrMan said:


> We tend to get on our high horses at times when dealing with footballers and their lifestyles yet nobody was calling Tiger Woods a chav or that his wife Elin is simply a moneygrabbing vacuous tart.
> Snobbery is alive and well.


 
Fair enough you're probably right. If it makes me a snob, so be it - I can live with that.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (5 Feb 2010)

Is WAG an abbreviation of WAGON?


----------



## MandaC (5 Feb 2010)

MrMan said:


> I would imagine every poster here knows someone who cheated on their partner and is still with that partner, I would also imagine that there are plenty of posters here that have done likewise.
> We tend to get on our high horses at times when dealing with footballers and their lifestyles yet nobody was calling Tiger Woods a chav or that his wife Elin is simply a moneygrabbing vacuous tart.
> Snobbery is alive and well.



I dont think him being a chav has anything to do with the cheating.  It is more to do with the way he comes across as a person.


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Feb 2010)

Sacked, as captain, 12 minutes after Capello met with him..... a bit like Irish politicians, bankers, etc...........

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/8495604.stm

I presume that the last line of this means "Someone else has paid me a lot more than the tabloids could, to keep my mouth shut!" 

The rest of you here have turned me into a common or garden cynic. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!!!!!!!!!! 

*(P.S. They guy replacing Terry, as England captain, is currently serving a 4 match ban for violent conduct! He also served an 8 month ban for failing to turn up for a drugs test!)*


----------



## mathepac (6 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> ... *(P.S. They guy replacing Terry, as England captain, is currently serving a 4 match ban for violent conduct! He also served an 8 month ban for failing to turn up for a drugs test!)*


Was this guy on the Cork panel Lex, he sounds like a striking character?


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> Was this guy on the Cork panel Lex, he sounds like a striking character?


 
Cork players on drugs? Cop yourself on, Mathepac!!!

They thrive on a simple diet of tripe, drisheen, black pudding and Beamish. And I'm sure I haven't a clue what you're striking thing refers to.


----------



## mathepac (8 Feb 2010)

Does all of this mean that Galway United  and Mervue United will now have to rename their home stadium?


----------

